# ANyone know of any log cabin/wilderness type Time shares in the Southeast?



## drnathan747 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've noticed some timeshares with log cabins posted on ebay. One is Glacier Wilderness Resort in Montana, another is Rangeley Lake Resort in Maine. I like those type of settings (log cabin, wilderness), does anyone know of something similar in the Southeast that would be nice? I live in South Carolina. Thanks. Nathan


----------



## NTHC (Apr 27, 2006)

Shenandoah Crossing in Gordonsville, VA and Presidential Resort in Spotsylvania, VA are two resorts where we have stayed in cabins.   Both are with RCI, not sure if they are with II as well or not.


Cindy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 27, 2006)

If you want to stay at Shenandoah Crossing, you can find an owner here:  Bluegreen Forum and post a request for a direct exchange or rental request.


----------



## derb (Apr 28, 2006)

*Bent Creek, Gat Tenn*

This sunterra resort has about 6 Beautiful cabins.  Tough to get but these are better than the great cabins at Rams Horn in Estes Park Co.


----------



## elaine (Apr 28, 2006)

*big Canoe GA*

not log cabins, but nice rustic cabins in a beautiful setting--callled petite crest and somethying else in  marbleton, ga, not too far from SC and an easy trade thru RCI--they also rent thru wesite.  We stayed there 1 summer, very fun.  WE also own at Presidential in VA--also very fun--real log cabin.  But setting at Big Canoe is "posher" b/c it also has $1 million vacation homes for rich folks from Atlanta.  Very nice beach/lake area, too.


----------



## rcshelton (May 3, 2006)

There is one in extreme Western NC - Fontana Village - which is 65 miles from Knoxville by very crooked roads.  It is an RCI exchange.  I have not stayed there but have driven through.  It is very secluded and probably rustic.  Read the reviews closely as they vary greatly.  It is on the edge of the Smokey Mt Park. 

Raldog


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2006)

I suspect Fontana Village is very rustic. We drove through there a couple of years ago and I'm not sure I'd book there without checking out the rooms first.

I think this is the same place I stayed as a kid, and I turn 50 this year. 

It's in a very beautiful area, though. Not a lot of excitement around unless you ride motorcycles. It's in the area of the "Dragon's Tail" which is apparently famous for cyclists who like to go fast around the curves. Most every time we go through there, someone has wrecked one. Often the injuries are fatal. It scares me just watching them.

Sheila


----------



## derb (May 4, 2006)

The interiors of Fontana's cabins are nice.  Just make sure you are getting a single cabin(they do Have duplexes).  Tell them you need an"Owners Cabin".


----------



## gypsydog (May 11, 2006)

http://www.rranchga.com/main.asp.  Not technically a timeshare but may be something yu would like. Located in North Georgia.


----------



## gypsydog (May 11, 2006)

Hey all these date have summer 05' on them. How long ya'll keep these thing goin?


----------



## NTHC (May 11, 2006)

Gypsy,
The dates you see beside our names are the dates we joined Tug.
cindy


----------



## bigfrank (May 12, 2006)

Brassie Knob Villas in Dillard GA. Nothing there but a view of the smokey mountains.


----------



## dsanner106 (May 15, 2006)

Brassie Knob Villas in Dillard GA. Nothing there but a view of the smokey mountains

and a really good restaurant, Dillard House....

Drew in Ga


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 20, 2006)

Would Early April...such as Easter week be warm enough to swim at Shenandoah Crossing in Gordonsville? or would a summer vacation be the best bet...even though alittle humid and hot?
Besides Monticello and the onsite activities, which seem very numerous are there other historic sites or things to do here? I have a 12 yr old boy and 15 yr old girl.
thanks


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Jul 20, 2006)

Shenandoah Crossing is pretty close to Massanutten.  Easter is too cool for swimming outside.  Try to get late June/early July instead.  Not as muggy yet but warm enough to do a lot outside.  They should have an indoor pool there, though.  

Enjoy!
--TimeshareTraveller


----------

